# Temperature fluctuations & other questions



## Shawna (Apr 4, 2016)

My husband and I are going on a trip for 4 nights to celebrate our anniversary. 
My mother in law will be taking care of Higgins. She has tons of animal experience (not hedgehog however) and we will be bringing Higgins' full set up to her house as well as instructions. 
Higgins has a Che that keeps her cage around 76-77 as well as a small animal 100* heating pad under 1/2 her sleeping area under the lifted cage (I know this isn't the best but it was her primary heat in the summer (75* cage) and when I removed it, we had a hibernation scare (hence the Che)

Getting to my main questions...MIL keeps her house around 80 :roll:so I doubt Higgins Che will even turn on. 
1. Will this be too hot for her? Should I request the house temp turned down? 
2. When we bring her back home and her Che heats to its normal temp, will she try to hibernate?


----------



## ric (Dec 26, 2015)

1. 80 degrees will not be too hot for Higgins.
2. Higgins will not try to hibernate when she returns back to 76-77 degrees.


----------

